# Schaltschrank Klemmen??



## mani9595 (2 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich muss einen Stromlaufplan einer SPS für ein Projekt auf der Uni erstellen, kenne mich aber leider kaum aus. Ich verstehe schon den grundsätzlichen Aufbau mit Netzgerät, CPU, usw. Meine größte Schwierigkeit sind die Klemmen. Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wofür man Klemmen braucht, wo ich diese im Stromlaufplan einbauen muss, etc. so dass es eine Person versteht die in ihrem ganzen Leben ca. 1 Minute einen Schaltschrank von innen gesehen hat. 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## egro (2 April 2016)

Grundsätzlich brauchst du Klemmen für alles, was ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes ist.
Das heisst:
- Die Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank (Von irgendwo braucht deine SPS ja Strom, falls kein AKW im Schaltschrank integriert ist...)
- Die Sensoren (z.B: Externe Taster)
- Die Aktoren (z.B: Antriebe oder Leuchten)
- Sonstige Kabel (z.B: Bus-Leitungen)
- Sachen, die Zuwenig Anschlussmöglichkeiten haben (Bei manchen Klemmen sind max. 2 Leiter erlaubt!) einfach mehrere Klemmen mit Brücken (z.B: +24V)

Die meisten Kabel werden nicht direkt auf der SPS angeschlossen (gibt Ausnahmen). Die SPS wird normalerweise (ev. via Relais) auf Klemmen verdrahtet.


----------



## mani9595 (2 April 2016)

Ok danke erstmal

Aber wird nur das externe Bauteil mit Klemme bezeichnet, oder auch direkt die Klemme an einem Bauteil (Netzgerät,..)?


----------



## egro (2 April 2016)

Grundsätzlich alles.
Je mehr bezeichnet ist, desto weniger ist unklar.

Du musst davon ausgehen, dass jemand den Schaltschrank zusammenbaut, der dein Projekt nicht kennt.

Der muss ja auch wissen, ob z.B. der Draht XY beim Trafo auf + oder - kommt. Oder noch besser, ob auf den Eingang oder den Ausgang des Trafos!!!


----------



## mani9595 (2 April 2016)

Und wofür braucht man jetzt die externen Klemmen genau?
Auf diesem Bild geht ein Kabel in die Klemme hinein und ein paar cm später wieder hinaus, welchen Nutzen habe ich da jetzt von der Klemme?
Sind die nur zur besseren Übersicht da? 
Für mehrere Verzweigungen (T-Stücke) gibt es ja so Brückenklemmen das verstehe ich ja noch, aber welchen Nutzten habe ich von Klemmen wie im Bild?


----------



## weißnix_ (2 April 2016)

Die Klemme ist der definierte Übergabepunkt von allen Geräten, die außerhalb des SChaltschranks angeordnet sind zu den Geräten im Schaltschrank.
Stell Dir das Kuddelmuddel vor, wenn der Kollege im Feld jeden einzelnen Sensor und Aktor durche einen Schaltschrank bis auf die SPS führen muss. Mit Klemmen kannst Du also zum einen die Übersichtlichkeit erhöhen, Adern in der internen Verdrahtung einsparen und eine vollständige Trennung zwischen Schaltschrankaufbau und Feldverdrahtung erreichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2016)

Klemmen sind eine Schnittstelle zwischen den Betriebsmiitel die sich
im Schaltschrank befinden und den Betriebsmittel die sich außerhalb 
des Schaltschrankes befinden.

Nimm doch einmal deinen PC, da möchtest du doch auch nicht öffnen
und dann deine Computer Maus direkt an das Motherboard anlöten, da
macht sich doch eine USB Schnittstelle ganz gut. 

Jetzt gibt es zB große Maschinen wo die Schaltschränke 10-20m lang sind,
im 1m und im 10m befindet sich jeweils ein Internes Betriebsmittel, das eine
Verbindung über eine Leitung, zu einen externen Betriebsmittel braucht. 
Dann macht man dieses vielleicht im 5m zentral über klemmen.


----------



## mani9595 (2 April 2016)

Also sind die normalen Klemmen v. A. dazu da, damit es übersichtlicher wird (wie PC-Beispiel), wobei sie technisch keinen Nutzen erfüllen oder?
Aber es gibt dann halt auch Klemmen, von denen ich einen technischen Nutzen habe oder? Zum Beispiel Verzweigungen mit Brückenklemmen oder?


----------



## weißnix_ (2 April 2016)

Entschuldige die Frage: Wieso zeichnet jemand eine Schaltung, wenn er nochnichtmal (zumindest übungsweise) einen Schaltschrank nach Plan verdrahtet hat?
Das erklärt zumindest manche Schaltpläne, die ich schon gesehen habe


----------



## egro (2 April 2016)

:s12:
Es sind "Verbindungsklemmen"...

ahhh... zu langsam...

@wissnix: Solche Schaltschränke hatte ich auch schon!!!


----------



## mani9595 (2 April 2016)

Ja ich weiß ist halt im Zuge eines Projekts 
Ich bin auch nicht der größte Fan des österreichischen Bildungssystems


----------



## mani9595 (2 April 2016)

Aber danke für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen ihr habt mir wirklich schon sehr geholfen


----------



## Boxy (2 April 2016)

Warum nicht das einfachst zuerst versuchen?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klemme_(Elektrotechnik)


Eine *Klemme* dient in der Elektrotechnik zum lösbaren Anschluss oder der Verbindung von Drähten, Adern und Leitungen.  
Im angeklemmten Zustand muss ein dauerhafter, sicherer Kontakt  gewährleistet sein. Das wird durch mechanische Fixierung (Schraube oder  Feder) der angeschlossenen Leiter in einem leitfähigen Körper erreicht.  
Daneben existieren auch aufschraubbare Kabelverbinder. _Anklemmen_ und _abklemmen_ sind abgeleitete Wörter, die das Anschließen bzw. Trennen eines Geräts vom Stromnetz bezeichnen, das ohne Steckverbinder zustande kommt.


----------



## 021aet04 (18 April 2016)

Es gibt auch noch Sicherungsklemmen (ab auch spezielle Klemmen wie z.B. Thermoklemmen). Diese schauen gleich wie die Standardklemmen aus, nur sind diese höher und besitzen eine Feinsicherung. Ist auch sehr nützlich. 

MfG Hannes


----------

